# Max withdrawal from Rabobank account



## River (13 Sep 2007)

Just a quick one. 

I have money on deposit in a rabobank savings account. Does anyone know what is the maximum I can transfer in one go (or over one day)? Would be looking to withdraw around 10k.


----------



## RaboDirect (13 Sep 2007)

Transferring into RaboDirect:
It appears that most of the primary banks place limits on the amount of money that can be transferred externally via their internet and phone banking services. As a result this means that you must go to a branch or conduct a same day money transfer which you're often charged €25 for. 
To overcome these barriers RaboDirect created the [broken link removed] facility which essentially piggy backs off the direct debit system. You can set this facility up in the RaboDirect secure banking site for one-off or regular transfers in. 

Transfers out - RaboDirect does not place limits on amounts you can transfer out.


----------



## Mr Magoo (13 Sep 2007)

Rabodirect - I think you may have misunderstood, river wants to transfer money out and I don't think money mover will do that?
River - I wanted to xfer 16k out 9 months ago from Rabo c/a to BOI in order to write a cheque. For some reason I had to split it into two 8k tranactions on 2 different days (either side of midnight worked!). 
It took 1 or 2 days before it showed up in the other a/c. Just used the normal money trasfer with the BOI a/c set up as a payee. All done online of course at the Rabo end, no need to call to the BOI branch.


----------



## RaboDirect (13 Sep 2007)

Mr Magoo said:


> Rabodirect - I think you may have misunderstood, river wants to transfer money out and I don't think money mover will do that?
> River - I wanted to xfer 16k out 9 months ago from Rabo c/a to BOI in order to write a cheque. For some reason I had to split it into two 8k tranactions on 2 different days (either side of midnight worked!).
> It took 1 or 2 days before it showed up in the other a/c. Just used the normal money trasfer with the BOI a/c set up as a payee. All done online of course at the Rabo end, no need to call to the BOI branch.



Mr Magoo,
the reply covered both transferring in and out. Wasn't sure exactly if the OP was referring to inwards or outwards. Money Mover for transfers in only and as mentioned above we don't place limits on external transfers. 

Your particular issue is odd. It is possible for customers to customise their account by setting their own internal limits. Perhaps you might PM us so we can look into the circumstances of your transfer (although we understand if you don't want to in order to remain anonymous).


----------



## Mr Magoo (13 Sep 2007)

Yes I did change the transfer limits at some stage so that was probably it alright. I thought Rabos default limit of 99,999,999,999,999.00 EUR was a little to high in my case!


----------



## Kendr (14 Sep 2007)

I've transferred varying large and small sums out of Rabo (and in), never came across any reference to limits?


----------



## RaboDirect (14 Sep 2007)

Kendr said:


> I've transferred varying large and small sums out of Rabo (and in), never came across any reference to limits?


 
Kendr,
Left hand menu in the secure site: User Options. Under Change Acc. details you will see the Limits option. This is where you can set your own limit on external transfers. 
Most people don't use it but it's there as another security feature. 

Re transferring in from other banks - most of the banks do place limits on the amount you can transfer in one day via their phone or web banking services. AIB for example is either 5k or 10k to an external account. Can't remember which.


----------



## River (15 Sep 2007)

Thanks guys, I did something similar to Mr. Magoo and split into 2 amounts of 5k just to be sure. 
Have a feeling there may have been a limit at the other end (not rabobank) when transferring in originally. Don't think I was able to transfer more than 7k or something from AIB online.


----------

